# Sam's Detailing @ Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Sam's Detailing has an ethos to create products that are effective, ready to use, without all the jargon usually attached to detailing products. The aims is to get straight stuck into cleaning your car with minimum fuss. Now available to purchase at Detailed Clean

Snow Foam Keg
Once diluted, is safe for all ceramic, wax and sealant based coatings. Dilution is key to a safe pre-wash, follow it correctly and you will minimise the risk of inflicting swirl marks.


Ceramic Boost
Ceramic Boost is an instant coat of protection utilising the latest in SiO2 technology. A spray on wash off formula that will give 2-3 months of instant protection with the most minimal of efforts!


3 In 1 Polish
3 In 1 Polish is a 3 steps in one polish that will remove light oxidisation, fill in minor imperfections and leave some protection down all done in one go.


Remember Detailed Clean for all your car care product needs.


----------

